# Last 8-10 days of Duck, Goose & Crane Hunts, PIC HEAVY!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The last week plus leading up to Christmas was about as solid as we could have asked for! Both our duck and goose hunts have been really solid across the board with only a couple not living up to our expectations. The geese have really moved in with a force as we have feeds on multiple properties. Shooting specks has been pretty easy and some days the snows want to play, but for the most part they haven't wanted to give up just yet. Sooner or later they will and things are going to get western once that happens! Biggest keys for successful on our duck hunts have been setting up where they want to be, giving them the proper rest between hunts and making the most of every opportunity. Pintails and teal are making up the majority of the straps with gadwall, redheads, bluebills and spoonies joining as well. 
We have a couple openings remaining between Christmas and the New Year and January is starting to fill up. Will list opening below for those interested in booking a hunt.

Upcoming availability looks like this, on some of these listed dates it will only take one hunt and 2-3 dates will no longer be available, so don't procrastinate if you're wanting to book a hunt.

DUCK HUNT 
December 30, 31
January 1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15

GOOSE HUNT
December 31
January 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15

CRANE HUNT
December 30, 31
January 1, 12, 13, 14, 15

LODGING
Blue Creek
December 30 & 31
January 2-5

Fish Camp
December 30 & 31
January 2-5, 9-12
Details/pictures for lodging here: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/lodge/lodging


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Dec 31st is now booked. Still have goose hunt available Fri Dec 30th and Duck or Goose hunt available Jan 1st.


----------

